# What pen(s) do you carry, etc.



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't really use a Fountain pen anymore. Thought carrying the Montblanc 146 in platinum would make a classy, elegant appearance, and the flourish of the ink on the paper. Well, I have to sign things quickly at court, people wanna borrow it, and sometimes I have to make notes, so it is not as practical for me. By the way, I am selling it at Fountainpennetwork in case anyone wants it, same name as here.

So what ballpoints and rollers do you carry?

In shirt pocket, in jacket, leather holder?

More than one pen?

I prefer blue ink as it is easier to distinguish on copies and our judges, when they say anything at all about ink color, want to know if what they are signing is the original.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

All men should carry a fine pen. A year ago, I purchased my first. And I must report, it is quite an indulgence to own one.

*Exception Night & Day - Platinum Trim*


I looked into several pens -- both Parker, Waterman, and Mont Blanc -- and decided on this pen because of it's exceptional "weight." The Parker pens that I tested did not have a substantial feel... that is to say, they were too light and did not feel like luxury. I could not fathom paying $500 for a pen that weighed as much as a BIC.

This is a side topic, but I also believe that every Gentleman should carry a nice briefcase. I just purchased my first: a Goyard Comores bag that I use as my briefcase. It is very non-traditional, but very distinctive, handmade, and of very limited availability: 
















I purchased it in the navy blue shown in the furtherst-left bag (but without the customized painting).


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

There is always "ole reliable" - a monteblanc Meisterstuck. I have one, its my only good pen and it writes fantastically as a rollerball. I am paranoid about letting people borrow it however because a pen can disappear in a second. Consider it the work version of your better MB and while expensive you wont murder yourself if it gets swiped and its easier to use than a fountain pen.


----------



## Mr_David (Jun 14, 2009)

I run into similar issues (people borrowing my pen, having to sign things on the fly), so while I keep two nice fountain pens in my desk, I carry a classic A.T. Cross Centry ball-point in my jacket pocket. 



No frills, works every time, and at around $50, I'm aggrivated but not devastated if someone walks off with it (which happened last year  ).


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

I do also own quite a few fountain pens, Montblanc, Pelikan, Watermann, Aurora and probably something else I do not recall. My favourite is a Pelikan (old fashioned green and black with gold trimmings) but for daily use and carrying around I resort to a very reasonably priced and efficient Lamy. As I do not need it to show off how much disposable income I have it is a rather good choice as it writes well, has decent looks and can withstand moderately rouch handling without too much trouble.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

I cannot abide fat pens. Odd, since I have Mongo sized XXL hands.

So I traditionally use a Cross pen - the de facto business standard, IMO. Nice, unassuming, understated.

I also use an older Hartmann belting leather briefcase. Nice, unassuming, understated - if somewhat beat up.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I prefer roller balls (as a lefty I have problems with fountain pens). Mine is an Aurora Talentum.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

Oh, and I loaned one of them (a Cross pen) to the speaker at a business luncheon on Tuesday, whereupon she managed to forget to give it back to me.

I ran into her on Wednesday, and mentioned this - she was entirely unconcerned. I'm still a little shocked she would not offer to return the pen. I thereafter introduced her as the "Pen Purloiner" of Halifax - I believe it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I make my own


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a yard o led Viceroy model in rollerball. I get anxiety and keep it in sight when people borrow it.


----------



## Matthew Schitck (May 12, 2009)

*Balls*

I usually have a fountain pen but the gel roller ball ones that get handed out at work are pretty good really. They are excellent for scribbling notes and so cheap you can hand them out without a second thought. They are however pretty ugly, but perhaps the technology has been added to something a bit more elegant than the see-through blue beast sat on my desk.
As for carrying I usually have my pen hooked into the pen pocket on the inside of my suit jacket. I think the gel ones are pretty safe to clip there also with a risk of ink explosion.


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

kirbya said:


> This is a side topic, but I also believe that every Gentleman should carry a nice briefcase. I just purchased my first: a Goyard Comores bag that I use as my briefcase. It is very non-traditional, but very distinctive, handmade, and of very limited availability:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You call it non-traditional, I call it a purse.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Red rollerball, blue rollerball, yellow highlighter all in my waistcoat pocket. 

Gave up on fountain pens about 5 years ago, when I decided that everyone was trying to make an impression with pens the size of planets, or so encrusted with jewels and precious metals as to require a separate security detail. Nowadays I use a pen so infrequently that a pen like that wouldn't be a working tool, but a pose. I believe that no gentleman should ever pose .

As to bags - a nice strong holdall with a shoulder strap takes everything that may be required - laptop, files, textbooks, paper. As I have no wish to have one arm longer than another I eschew a briefcase.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

S.T. Dupont gold dust RB.


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

An inexpensive Waterman with a medium nib that I've had for four years. Black ink only. I more or less write for a living and love fountain pens.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

Touché. When worn over the shoulder or on the arm, it's a purse. When gripped with confidence, it's a briefcase! 



BoX said:


> You call it non-traditional, I call it a purse.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

While I see nothing wrong with such things as fine (ie. expensive) pens, to me this is strictly a functional item and simply not worth the money that many spend for them. The most expensive pens I own are a couple of Cross pens and I've never used them. They were gifts and for the past 25 or so years they have been packed away in the box where I keep such things.

The pens that I carry and actually use on a daily basis are a collection of Bic, Pilot, and Skilcraft pens that generally cost less than $2 each. They work just fine for everything that I expect an ink pen to do. I guess I've never tried to make a statement with my pen nor do I view it as some kind of status symbol. To me it's just something to write with. 

Cruiser


----------



## DavidRichards (Feb 9, 2006)

Lamy 2000 - sleek and simple.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Fountain Pen*

Montblanc or Mont Blanc, neither?

My most used pen is a Pelikan M800 Wall Street with matching ball pen. Too bad there's no rollerball to go with them.


----------



## neskerdoo (Jun 23, 2009)

uni-ball jetstream


----------



## Politely (May 8, 2008)

I don't carry expensive pens anymore, because I don't like lending them out, I tend to lose them, and I dislike hunting for refills. I like the flow of the gel roller balls (Uniball Signo 207).


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Fountain pens for note taking: MB Classic, Waterman Carene or Phileas. I also carry a Cross Century roller ball in Lapis or Omas with a gel refill for signing credit card receipts or paper which does not agree with fountain pens. I always carry a cheap Uni-Ball for the "can I borrow your pen?" people.

AD


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Fisher Space Pen - bullet size in chrome. Always in my pocket and I don't have to worry about puncturing my scrotum. 

After having owned three Montblancs - lost one, broke the other, and put the third in my wife's purse - that I am over the really nice pen thing.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't carry pens, although I have them in the car and my wife carries one. I like roller ball pens - they're light and they write smoothly. I use a blue gel pen for signing checks or other legal documents, as the gel ink is solvent-proof and blue shows it's an original.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

Currently mourning the loss of my parker pen. My own fault to be sure, and it was by no means the priciest pen, but I did like the very small touch of flair.

I also had a very nice monogrammed Cross pen & pencil set from my grandfather. Received it in high school, and haven't seen it in years. May well have been misplaced in one of my frequent moves over the last few years. Now I'm hoping it is hidden away in my old desk at my parents. I would dearly love to re-discover it.

I'd never spend a mint on a pen, but there is something classy about a nicer writing utensil.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

2 Pelicans and a Vanishing Point. I don't really want to spend more than $100 on a fountain pen since I fear losing it, and because if it leaks in my suit pocket, I at least won't feel too bad breaking it in half as I take my frustration out on it. :icon_smile_big: The fun part about fountains for me is changing the ink -- I've rotated from the regular blue or blacks into more interesting inks, like a violet, brown, and racing green, which seem to get more notice and somehow garner compliments when I'm signing my check at restaurants.


----------



## rich_202 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nothing but the best...bic round stick.



Just kidding, I carry a Parker 51. Love it.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Parker Jotters until the day I die.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

kirbya said:


> All men should carry a fine pen. A year ago, I purchased my first. And I must report, it is quite an indulgence to own one.
> 
> *Exception Night & Day - Platinum Trim*


Dang! that is a great looking pen !:aportnoy:


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had this pen for over a year and a half and use it exclusively. Love it.

Lamy Safari


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Dupont Olympio fountain pen, Parker 51 fountain pen and Uniball eye fine roller ball. 

The Dupont comes out in meetings, note taking and this being honest when I want to impress. 

I tend to leave the Uniball pens in overcoats and jackets for when I am out so I have pen on hand at all times.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I usually carry 2 pens on me, a fountain pen in my jacket pocket, mostly for signing documents, and a ball point in my shirt pocket, for note taking and such. Fountain Pen is either a MountBlanc or a ST DuPont, and the ball point is usually a Cross.....just can't beat the Cross for reliability and dependability. BTW, I DON'T lend out my pens. If they don't have apen, that's their problem not mine.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*I would love to use fountain pens*

and I do own two beautiful Conway Stewart's including the Churchill (my most admired human). However, when I learned 'cursive' in about the third grade, I hated it and as soon as penmanship ceased to be an issue grade-wise, I reverted to printing. My job is a semi-secretive thing involving copius note taking in courthouses. So that my notes cannot easily be read across a desk or table I started (30 years ago) to use gridded paper (10 per inch) and a.03 lead Faber-Castell Vario mechanical pencil. It is hell on those who do have to use my notes. Needless to say that writing that small kills the chance to use a fine pen. Damn!


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Any thoughts of which pen to compliment a MB Starwalker with Platinum/rubber?

I am thinking of one of these:

Visconti Black Divina Roller
Visconti Art Renaissance Roller
Visconti Art Ellenica Roller
Visconti Aida roller
Visconti Opera Club in Nordic Fjord or Black Guilloche

Ellenica, Renaissance, Black Divina and Aida can be seen here




Black Guilloche and Nordia here


----------



## Mike Bitton (Jul 26, 2009)

Mont Blanc Starwalker (rubber)


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike, yeah, I could get the matching one, but was thinking something different.


----------



## countyd (Jun 15, 2009)

*pens*

Have five MB Meisterstucks: ink pen, rollerball, fountain, and mechanical pencil all in black. Will occasionally carry limited edition Hemingway, just for personal pleasure. Like the other gent said, I don't lend anyone a pen. When I'm working, though, I will carry a couple Bics in my briefcase, to loan out. As for trying to show off; no, I'm just enjoying some of the little things in life I worked so hard for, like my Rolex and Patek. I don't give a hoot who sees them, or if they can even recognize what they are when they do see them.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

Is the limited edition Hemingway pen this one from Mont Blanc: 



Beautiful. How is the weight? If you do not travel with it often, where do you keep it and use it most often? Only in the office?


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

...you should feel it in your hand. This pen is a WINNER. I need an additional one, thought, because I use it too often and it's beginning to wear. It's like nice shoes... you need more than one pair to rotate.



deanayer said:


> Dang! that is a great looking pen !:aportnoy:


----------



## countyd (Jun 15, 2009)

kirbya said:


> Is the limited edition Hemingway pen this one from Mont Blanc:
> 
> Beautiful. How is the weight? If you do not travel with it often, where do you keep it and use it most often? Only in the office?


That's my Pen. If wearing a jacket, inside the pocket, of course. If wearing just a shirt, or a sweater where the breast pocket is visible, I carry it clipped to the left pant pocket. Discourages those awkward moments when someone needs to score a phone number, they look at me and ask to "borrow your pen for just a minute?' and I say "no".


----------



## jonesphilc (Mar 23, 2008)

I love Waterman marbled rollerballs. I've used (and lost) several of them, and keep going back to them by choice.


----------



## MightyPir (Aug 1, 2009)

Pelikans (m800/1000), Parker51s, 75s, 21s and Vintage Sheaffers for daily use. For board meetings and for moments when I need to "fit in", the MB146 :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Lamy Dialog One or Mont Blanc Boheme. Also pictured is an automatic pencil from a stationary store in Berlin.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to second the Parker Jotters. I am a veterinarian and cannot keep up with a pen that has a top. The one-handed operation of the Jotter is crucial. Anyone have any other push-button pen nominations?
Thanks
Jed


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Retro51 pens are great.

Danny


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Daily pens...*

_Gentelmen:_

_Most often I carry in a leather case, a Pelikan 800 fountain, red stripe, and a Mont Blanc pencil, Miesterstuck. Switch off to a Parker 100 fountain, a 1930's Parker Duofold, a Schaffer Valor, Waterman Expert fountain & pencil...& at times various Parker, Schaffer, & Waterman vintage fountains. _

_For dress events I like a Parker chislie (sp) sterling silver ball or roller, less chance of a leak and slimmer profile in the jacket..._

_Other than aforementioned dress situations I always carry a fountain, love the feel & the distinctive strokes. Always the proper gentelman's blue-black ink, prefferably Pelikan._

_Pens are like watches...can't get enuff..._

_Be seeing you!_
_Pitt 84 _


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

Uni-ball Vision blue ink. I lose one every day, but c'est la vie...


----------



## ferry1950 (Jul 26, 2006)

I carry a thin Tiffany sterling silver pen with the classic T on the holder.
As my shirts have no front pockets, I carry the pen in my shirt between the third and fourth buttons.
Gone through about four in 10 years!


----------



## archduke (Nov 21, 2003)

kirbya said:


> All men should carry a fine pen. A year ago, I purchased my first. And I must report, it is quite an indulgence to own one.
> 
> *Exception Night & Day - Platinum Trim*
> 
> ...


I notice the pen is real lacquer but what a shame no italic nibs.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Any thoughts of pens I have narrowed down (check my thread just a bit earlier)

The Ellenica (doric columns)
https://www.pensinasia.com/art_ellenica_stilo_rb___visconti.htm

The Renaissance (sort of barley corn guilloche on the barrel)
https://www.pensinasia.com/art_renaissance_stilo_rb__visconti.htm

Black Divina
https://www.pensinasia.com/divina_black_medium_rb___visconti.htm

Opera Master in Black Guilloche
https://www.swisherpens.com/catalog...onti-opera-black-guilloche-rollerball-pen.htm

Opera Club in Nordic Fjord
https://www.pensinasia.com/opera_blue_berry_rb___visconti.htm

Curious as to how these appear to other gentleman
Thanks


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm kind of a fountain pen geek. This is the pen I use on a daily basis. It's nothing fancy, just a basic Waterman, but it gets lots and lots of daily use. I actually have two of these in different nib sizes (one Medium and one Large) and a matching pencil.









This is the collection of vintage fountain pens I keep on my desk. They are (from left to right):
-Black Waterman Canada desk pen
-Vintage ink well in plain glass with brass hardware
-Presto bakelite accountant's desk set (1920's) with both a pen for red ink and black ink.
(In the tray)
-Presto bakelite fountain pen (brown). Vintage unknown.
-Waterman filigree fountain pen (gold plate). Vintage c. 1910
-Waterman small size fountain pen. Vintage c. 1940

All of these pens are lever fill. They all work and I do use them from time to time, although I don't keep them filled with ink, so to use one I have to fill it.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

^ Nice Collection you have there.



memphislawyer said:


> The Renaissance (sort of barley corn guilloche on the barrel)
> https://www.pensinasia.com/art_renaissance_stilo_rb__visconti.htm


Have you had a look at the Porche design pens? This is worth a look


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Pelikan & Pilot*

I carry on myself an old beater Pelikan 200 fountain pen for my use. And I carry in my satchel a couple of Pilot G-2 gel pens for sharing.


----------



## antonyjohnston (May 19, 2009)

I write for a living, so for me it's all about efficiency, reliability and value.

I do carry a (cheap) fountain pen, a from the new range, which I use exclusively for writing cards and signing my 'nicer' books, i.e. novels and other prose works. Carried in the pen pocket of my blazer, or just the inside breast pocket if I'm wearing one that doesn't have a dedicated pen pocket.

(I also carry a ziploc full of Sharpies for signing comic covers/posters/t-shirts and the like, but that's irrelevant to the thread )

For note-taking and general writing, however, I use two rollerball-style pens, both by Uniball. My day-to-day pens are , with a nice thin (0.7) point. They're extremely comfortable in the hand, have a good solid mechanism, and have never failed me. I get through them pretty quickly, and buy them by the truckload.

My 'travel pen' is a Power Tank in a thicker nib (1.0). This is Uniball's response to the Fisher Space Pen, with an ink injection system that keeps it flowing and means it writes on almost any surface, even where normal rollerball ink would slide off. Again, very comfortable and solid in the hand, never failed me. It also has a bit more heft than your average rollerball, and the ink is sufficiently well-delivered that the results don't immediately scream "biro".

Both pens work very well in Moleskine notebooks, which of course I also carry everywhere with me :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> While I see nothing wrong with such things as fine (ie. expensive) pens, to me this is strictly a functional item and simply not worth the money that many spend for them.


I agree with you there.

Perhaps we don't run in the circles where a pen makes a name or creates a persona. It seems a slightly fatuous article to make a huge deal out of, but I suppose anything here on AAAC could fall under the same criticism.


----------



## antonyjohnston (May 19, 2009)

Preu Pummel said:


> I suppose anything here on AAAC could fall under the same criticism.


Indeed. I have a similar attitude to watches - I can appreciate a great watch, but at the end of the day it's (to me) just a watch, and 99% of the people I meet will never see it, so...


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*For signing a contract, or a credit card voucher at a fine restaurant, I have . . .*

. . . a 10K gold-filled Cross Townsend ballpoint. (I'd prefer a rollerball, but I don't like Cross's refills for rollerball pens.)

For doing the NY Times crossword on the subway, I have a Pilot G-2 :icon_smile:.

Both are carried in my jacket pocket, when I'm wearing one, or, if not, the Cross is left at home, and the Pilot G-2 is stuck in either my shirt or trouser pocket, or clipped to my shirt placket (if I'm wearing a polo shirt - yes, quite declasse, but quite practical).


----------



## Luis-F-S (Apr 6, 2009)

S J Dupont fountain pen-I find that I don't tend to loose a nice pen.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a Montblanc Meisterstuck fountain pen, which I love, but which I find rather light in weight. I also have a blue Waterman Edson, which in my opinion is the finest pen ever made. Well, I'm no expert, but it's certainly the finest pen I've ever used. Its heft alone makes it a delight to use; it writes exceptionally smoothly; and I find its appearance supremely elegant.

I have two other pens which I haven't used in a while: a Parker Sonnet and an older Waterman. They're quite lovely, and are pleasant to write with, but I find them rather small. Hence, my hand tends to grip them too tightly if I use them for long periods.


----------



## Pennsy (Mar 27, 2009)

*Different pens in different places...*

I've got a Montblanc Boheme stuck in my desk, a graduation present from my grandparents, but, like many others in this thread, I don't carry it around with me. Not only do I not want it to be misplaced, but carrying around pens in my jacket pocket general annoys me because of the weight of some of them. So, whenever I'm wearing a jacket, I have a reliable Cross Century in my jacket pocket (gold with gold cufflinks, silver with silver, as if anyone would ever notice): it's light, small, and I've never had one leak on me (can't say the same for fountain pens, but that one went straight into the trash can).


----------



## augustin (Jan 19, 2007)

Waterman Carene ballpoint. I like heavier pens. I don't hold my pens "correctly", and my hand will ache after a half hour or so of writing --- but with my heavy carene I can write for hours.

CPVS' comment about the Edson led me to google it. The first link was to Amazon, and among the many pen listings were a few books, including _Sex in the Sanctuary_. Why did it come up? The following quote:

Excerpt - page 105: "... black leather office chair and began tap- ping his Waterman Edson Blue Sapphire fountain pen against the solid mass of his ..."

Anyone want to complete the sentence?


----------



## JDMills (May 19, 2009)

I use my grandfathers Montblanc fountain pen, just had it repaired and it writes beautifully.


----------



## twwells (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pilot Namiki M90*

Pilot Namiki M90: Very clean, stainless steel, seamless, doesn't scream "fountain pen" (and I'm a fountain pen fanatic) with Noodler's Ink Royal Lapis, a handsome color of ink.


----------



## MT! (Aug 12, 2009)

Fisher Space Pen. Function and modest style.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Many people here rip Mont Blanc, but I have several great pens (Parket, Pelikan and others) however my favorite pen is this Mont Blanc and it is the only one I have carried since I bought it. I feel naked without it.


----------



## StrayanPom (Aug 15, 2008)

Luis-F-S said:


> S J Dupont fountain pen-I find that I don't tend to loose a nice pen.


I assume you mean ST Dupont? I have one of those in daily use too (gold fleck lacquer), as well as a Pilot Vanishing Point, a Diplomat, and a couple of cheaper Monterverdes. All inked, all in almost daily use.

Never had a major leakage disaster in over 15 years of use (including a couple of long haul flights each year around the world or Australia to Europe or America)


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Cross is top notch in my book


----------



## Shriver (Apr 23, 2005)

An old Pelikan souveran tortoiseshell fountain pen.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

*Diplomat Balance*

It is a fountain pen.

https://www.mydiplomatpen.com/Balance.aspx

(Sorry, but can't figure out how to paste a picture here.)


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

My all around favorite ballpoint is my ST Dupont, but I also think highly of my all of the Watermans I've owned - they seem the best overall value in terms of combining elegance and durability. My favorite ballpoint cartridges are the Montblancs, but I'm not as much a fan of the Montblanc pens themselves - they seem too flashy, although the Montblanc Generations were cool. Yard-O-Lead pen are great, too, but look so interesting that they can draw too much attention to themselves.


----------



## countyd (Jun 15, 2009)

The line re: costuming and finding which part ... is that original? What a great line! Put that one into my journal.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Black and silver Cross pen with Fischer refill. Writes like a space pen, but looks better and I already had the Cross pen.

Pilot G2 Gel pens write nice, although the look like plastic/rubber hell. I keep a few in my bag. Also, Sakura Gelly Roll pens are nice for sketching.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Parker Jotter ballpoint


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I recently found a pleasant Spanish pen maker called Inoxcrom.

This thread has some interesting information about the brand and its line of writing instruments:

https://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16334

It feels heavy, is nice, but not too nice (or expensive) that I'd cry if I lost it, and looks contemporary, which is exactly what I want.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*nerd city*

I have a beat-up old Rotring Trio. Throughout the day I need to be able to make corrections in red ink, sketch in pencil, and do normal writing in black ink. The company no longer exists by this name since Sanford bought them.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Are any of you fountain pen aficionados southpaws and if so how do you keep your cuffs clean?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Yes I am a southpaw and grew up having to use a straight pen and my cuffs did get dirty. When the first ball point came out my father bought it for me and I have been using them since. The first ball point was a "Reynolds". Now I carry a gold Cross. Another way to get away from the ink stain is to dictate all your letters and only sign your name.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

Penang Lawyer said:


> Yes I am a southpaw and grew up having to use a straight pen and my cuffs did get dirty. When the first ball point came out my father bought it for me and I have been using them since. The first ball point was a "Reynolds". Now I carry a gold Cross. Another way to get away from the ink stain is to dictate all your letters and only sign your name.


Yeah, this gets to the heart of my point. If you're a lefty you don't use a fountain pen.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I too am a lefty. Thus, the Jotter ballpoint.


----------



## alerik (Jan 27, 2006)

Coleman said:


> Parker Jotter ballpoint


+1

After cycling through many pens (expensive and inexpensive), I return to the parker jotter ballpoint. I replace the refill with one that is to ISO 12757 standard so I get reliable archival quality ink.

These new generations of uni-balls and pentels also are very good - but the size is not comfortable for me for EDC.

I find fountain pens too pretentious and my most expensive ones stay at the bottom of my drawer. They would be good for someone who writes manuscript loads where the less pressure on the paper would lessen hand fatigue. Not for me.


----------



## ironduke (Mar 4, 2009)

,


----------



## cge (Sep 12, 2009)

I usually carry one of my collection of short Wahl ring-tops. They're small enough to fit in one of my waistcoat pockets, and the smaller pockets keep the pen mostly upright; in the event of a disastrous leak (something I've never had happen), replacing a waistcoat would be far easier than replacing a coat. The pens have fine flexible nibs, which can't be found on modern pens. 

For letter-writing at home, however, I usually use an EF Principal. Fountain pens simply cannot match the consistent flexibility of a well-made nib.

Due to my physique, I generally dislike pens that aren't thin. Using a pen significantly thicker than one's fingers tends to look ridiculous, and for me, that rules out the use of most modern fountain pens.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

memphislawyer said:


> I can't really use a Fountain pen anymore. Thought carrying the Montblanc 146 in platinum would make a classy, elegant appearance, and the flourish of the ink on the paper. Well, I have to sign things quickly at court, people wanna borrow it, and sometimes I have to make notes, so it is not as practical for me. By the way, I am selling it at Fountainpennetwork in case anyone wants it, same name as here.
> 
> So what ballpoints and rollers do you carry?


G-2 mini ().



> In shirt pocket, in jacket, leather holder?


Tucked into my ID holder, which is "required" to be hanging around my neck or on my arm.

I will also carry the sturdiest metal bodied pen I have available whenever I am flying, but that has little to do with penmanship.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I, too, am a southpaw. I love my Mont Blanc Meisterstuck fountain pen. I mostly use it for the ostentatious signing of checks at restaurants and VIP (Very Important Papers). For almost everything else I use a Mont Blanc ballpoint because it saves my cuffs and fits my old arthritic hands. There were no ballpoints when I started writing. "BB Rollrite" was the first I remember (had a "Redshead" as I recall) and came later. Thus the early nickname "Blackhand". Man, those nuns were tough!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*space pen*



MT! said:


> Fisher Space Pen. Function and modest style.


NASA spent millions developing this pen to work in space, upside down, under water, and in zero gravity. The Russians used a pencil....


----------



## Matcha (Aug 25, 2004)

Pilot 823 Custom, bought online from Japan. Big gold nib, translucent brown body that allows you to see the ink level, piston plunger fill. I prefer a smaller pen but love this Pilot's features.

I have a number of fountain pens but especially carry the 823 when I wear a light colored, favorite suit. I haven't had any of my fountain pens leak, but with the 823 I feel especially secure. Aside from Pilot's excellent quality, there's another reason. When you're writing with the 823 you rotate to turn a knob at the tip to allow the ink to flow (it's not really inconvenient, and the pen can write a while even with the knob turned off). When the knob is closed, it keeps the ink from leaking out of the nib. Supposedly this feature was developed in the past to keep fountain pens from leaking while worn in expensive kimonos.


----------



## CC3 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Think about the ink*

The expert con men and forgers will tell you that the only pens which have ink that cannot be bleached and forged are gel. Hmmm. If you really care about signing documents, think about a Pilot #2. Not too fancy but no one will change the execution.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## coachp (Dec 5, 2008)

The Spacepen is perfect for those on the go. At the <$50 pricetag, it is somewhat expendable; writes smoothly; is of good weight; and works at odd angles (which is important for me).


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never been one for nice pens but that has might be due to my tendency to leave them places.

That being said, I do have a Cross Pen that was a gift when I received my Eagle Scout award years ago, it works very well for special occasions. It is very functional but also has some sentimental value. 

For everyday use, I am a fan of the Pilot G2. Simple, cheap, and expendable.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

dks202 said:


> NASA spent millions developing this pen to work in space, upside down, under water, and in zero gravity. The Russians used a pencil....


Not true at all; it's an urban legend. Mel Fisher spent the money to develop the pen. And, you can't have a pencil in space--you can't risk inhaling floating graphite dust.


----------



## sgriswold (Sep 24, 2009)

I refuse to own a pen worth more than $10, as it will inevitably get lost. I go through Dr. Grip pens at the rate of 2-3/month.

I love Montblanc pens but I'm sure I'd lose one if I owned it.


----------



## ironmarshal (Sep 30, 2009)

I always carry two pens in a leather pen case: a Mont Blanc Starwalker Fountain Pen and a Mont Blanc Starwalker Cool Blue Rollerball. I love them both, but if I had to pick one I'd go with the Cool Blue....great look and the rollerball is much more practical than the FP.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

I have bought Parker Urban fountain pen in muted black. The e-bay price was very good and I enjoy writing with the fountain pen again. Very well balanced, the weight is right for me too.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

For writing - a Parker Duofold for writing. Its brother, a mechanical pencil, resides inside the case which prefers to stay closed.

For drawing - Staedtler Pigment Liner

For the computer - a Wacom Intuos 3 tablet with airbrush stylus.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

*Any one of these*

my small collection


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice pens, Matthew J. I especially like the retractable Namiki fountain pen in your collection. I had the exact one in a fine nib, but I lost it in my move from Texas to California.

I now carry the Montblanc La Boheme, also a retractable fountain pen. I not only like the way the pen writes, but also as an accessory to what I am wearing. I write with the fountain pen for everything so it is used constantly. To me, they are like high quality shoes - why buy them if you will not wear them. 

I had to buy a case so that I won't lose anymore pens. So far, it has worked. Whenever, I don't use the pen, and it isn't clipped to my dress shirt or coat pocket, they automatically go into the case. Again, almost like shoes - when they are off my feet, in go the shoe trees.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

For everyday use (and especially loaners), I am partial to the Pilot G-2 retractable gel ink pens. They work great for lefties as well.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

Old Namiki matte black "stealth" Vanishing Point fountain pen with a custom cursive italic nib. It's been my daily writer since 1997.










-Erik


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

dcjacobson said:


> Not true at all; it's an urban legend. Mel Fisher spent the money to develop the pen. And, you can't have a pencil in space--you can't risk inhaling floating graphite dust.


But you can risk inhaling it on the Earth?


----------



## StrayanPom (Aug 15, 2008)

*BulletProof*



CC3 said:


> The expert con men and forgers will tell you that the only pens which have ink that cannot be bleached and forged are gel. Hmmm. If you really care about signing documents, think about a Pilot #2. Not too fancy but no one will change the execution.:icon_smile_big:


You're right that the gelpens are pretty good, but the conmen and expert forgers you know haven't encountered the BulletProof inks from Noodlers. They say it can't be removed without damaging the paper 
"Noodler's Ink is offering a $1,000 *$2,000* reward/prize to the first person who can safely remove "Noodler's Black™" ink from a security bank check (watermarks, numbered signature line, all standard security features present, standard check paper containing no gloss or polymer coatings, no plastic or wax content!). The ink must first be permitted to dry completely upon the cellulose based check paper, then the ink must be completely removed without altering the paper or its security features such as watermarks." (from www.pendemonium.com/ink_noodler_info.htm, accessed 9th Dec 09)

I can attest from my own attempts that once dry on paper it is not removed by:
Water, Bleach (hypochlorite and NaOH), methanol, ethanol, butanol, propanol, hexane, organic acids, CCl4, Chloroform, ether, pyridine, xylene, toluene, UV exposure. Ballpoint inks are relatively easy to remove. Some of the gel pens are much better (eg Uni-Ball Signo 207).
I find that the more expensive the pen, the more likely I am to keep a close eye on it and know exactly where it is at all times! I'm not precious about someone borrowing one to write a couple of lines, but obviously they don't get passed a round a busy room.

I use 3 fountain pens daily:
Pilot Vanishing Point with Noodler's Coral Sea Blue (Australian Exclusive bullet proof)
Diplomat with Black Aurora
Dupont chinese lacquer gold dust with either Noodler's Lightning Blue or Visconti Turquoise

>Eco X, nice pen!
​


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not to import a controversy from another forum, but while the Noodler's permanent inks are (at least to date) completely permanent, they do clog some pens in many users experience. Use with care and flush often. That said, I use Noodler's Legal Lapis for all my checks. Historically, there have been other permanent inks including iron gall ink, which was the standard for permanence in ink for 1400 years of so. Only in the last century, when less corrosive waterproof inks were developed, did iron gall fall from favor. To answer the OP's original question, I generally carry a Parker 51 flighter and a Pelikan 600 with a vintage 400 OBB nib. A Jotter is my back-up.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

dks202 said:


> NASA spent millions developing this pen to work in space, upside down, under water, and in zero gravity. The Russians used a pencil....


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_space_pen


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

^Excellent debunking. I did find it incredible that Mel Fisher found time while searching for the Atocha to develop a space pen...


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

MT! said:


> Fisher Space Pen. Function and modest style.


+1 Totally agree although you forgot to mention how portable they are.

I also own a couple of Cross fountain pens which rarely see the light of day. I really only ever use them when I'm writing letters to elderly relatives as I know they appreciate the effort.


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

alerik said:


> +1
> 
> After cycling through many pens (expensive and inexpensive), I return to the parker jotter ballpoint. I replace the refill with one that is to ISO 12757 standard so I get reliable archival quality ink.
> 
> ...


Which kind and brand of EN 12 757 refill do you use for your Parker Jotter?


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

dport86 said:


> Not to import a controversy from another forum, but while the Noodler's permanent inks are (at least to date) completely permanent, they do clog some pens in many users experience. Use with care and flush often. That said, I use Noodler's Legal Lapis for all my checks. Historically, there have been other permanent inks including iron gall ink, which was the standard for permanence in ink for 1400 years of so. Only in the last century, when less corrosive waterproof inks were developed, did iron gall fall from favor. To answer the OP's original question, I generally carry a Parker 51 flighter and a Pelikan 600 with a vintage 400 OBB nib. A Jotter is my back-up.


Noodler's permanent ink could be a sartorial disaster...... do you use it for the fountain pen in your pocket or only for the fountain pen in you drawer??


----------



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

jst said:


> Which kind and brand of EN 12 757 refill do you use for your Parker Jotter?


I have a Parker Jotter that I keep in my day planner and I refill it with Parker Gel 0.7mm. It is, IMHO, the best refill for it. I also use the same refill in my MonteVerde, and it can't be beat. I just bought a Mont Blanc LeGrand, and sorry to say, the MonteVerde writes and feels BETTER than the MB (just throwing that out there). In fact, some of my coworkers who have MB's and Watermans went out and purchased MonteVerdes after they wrote with mine. The next pen I'm adding is a MonteVerde fountain pen. You can pick the Parker Gel 0.7mm refills up anywhere pretty much (Staples, Office Depot, Office Max, etc.) I hope this helps!


----------



## jst (Oct 22, 2008)

Dressing Sharp D said:


> I have a Parker Jotter that I keep in my day planner and I refill it with Parker Gel 0.7mm. It is, IMHO, the best refill for it. I also use the same refill in my MonteVerde, and it can't be beat. I just bought a Mont Blanc LeGrand, and sorry to say, the MonteVerde writes and feels BETTER than the MB (just throwing that out there). In fact, some of my coworkers who have MB's and Watermans went out and purchased MonteVerdes after they wrote with mine. The next pen I'm adding is a MonteVerde fountain pen. You can pick the Parker Gel 0.7mm refills up anywhere pretty much (Staples, Office Depot, Office Max, etc.) I hope this helps!


I have exactly the same gel refill. Very good for taking notes, not very appropriate for documents. The problem is it is fully water soluble. I have search on internet - all ballpoint Parker refils are EN 12757-2. That is OK. Roller ball refill for document should be EN 14 145-2. I am afraid all Parker rolerball refills (I have at my office) are washable. Probably other brand refill should solve this problem.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I second the space pen. I got the military matte black version, and it cost only $10. Not to bad if you do lose it, but i still keep a bic biro in my bag in case anyone asks to borrow a pen.


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

A Rotring roller ball, Fisher Space Pen and a Surefire roller ball.


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

The trusty space pen has failed me many a test throughout high school, possibly related to the fact that it was a Valentines Day gift.


----------



## augustin (Jan 19, 2007)

dks202 said:


> NASA spent millions developing this pen to work in space, upside down, under water, and in zero gravity. The Russians used a pencil....


Urban, myth, as someone pointed out. This, from Wikipedia:



> There exists a common urban legend claiming that the Americans spent millions of dollars developing the Space Pen, and the Russians used a pencil.[1] In fact, NASA programs have used pencils (for example a 1965 order of mechanical pencils[1]) but because of the danger that a broken-off pencil tip poses in zero gravity and the flammable nature of the wood present in pencils[1] a better solution was needed.
> NASA never approached Paul Fisher to develop a pen, nor did Fisher receive any government funding for the pen's development. Fisher invented it independently, and then asked NASA to try it. After the introduction of the AG7 Space Pen, both the American and Soviet (later Russian) space agencies adopted it. Previously both the Russian and American astronauts used grease pencils and plastic slates.[2]


Remember too that many of those famous cost overruns of the 60s-80s were do to a bad design of procurement contracts. R&D was phase one, building phase 2, and phase 2 budgets had no room for subsequent product development when it became clear at the build stage that something wasn't going to work. Thus, post design phase development was buried in overhead, and lo and behold, the $600 hammer. This is related (I think) in one fo Stanley Collender's books on federal budgeting from the end of that period. Accountants rule


----------



## EagleTurboThrustGTX (Dec 6, 2009)

Pentel green pen as long as I can remember, if I carry one. I'm an inveterate pen-and-watch-loser. 

However I'm thinking about a Livescribe Pulse.


----------



## vatoemperor (Jun 15, 2008)

*Sensa Gel*

They dont make them anymore, but you can still snag them on ebay, sometimes new. The grip has a nice feel too it, and it always gets compliments.


----------



## jingXD (Dec 15, 2009)

I am a fan of the Zebra Sarasa pens myself.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Like my Mont Blancs, fountain & ballpoint. Easy on my arthritic fingers.


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a Lamy2000 daily with Noodlers permanent ink daily. I have yet to have any problems with just keeping it in my pocket...I am sure my day will come.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Mont Blanc Boheme I've had for almost ten years. The Lamy Dialog 1 was a recent gift from a client and the pencil was picked up at a stationary shop in Berlin. All are either in my jacket pocket or briefcase at all times.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

As I work for an industrial supply compnay I felt I carry a SureFire EWP-01.
It is a great well balanced pen and fits in perfectly with my working environment.


----------

